# ipod with no stereo?



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

is there a way to hook up my ipod to my speakers even if i don't have a cd player or such? i'm looking to put gauges in the factory radio location in my mk2 and i don't even listen to radio or cd's so i don't really need the radio anymore. if there is such a thing, would would you recommend for a decent unit? thanks


----------



## 1990calypso (May 14, 2008)

*Re: ipod with no stereo? (1990calypso)*

never mind, you hook up an amp. please delete. thanks


----------

